# NEC Pinwriter Drivers for Windows XP



## boon77 (Aug 11, 2004)

Dear all...

i hv a Nec Pinwriter P8000 which cannot use on my windows XP pro sp2..
i hd try to google it...but all the drivers i can found is for win 9X insetad of XP.....  
could anyone help me on this???  

thanks in advanced.


----------

